# My new car - not very good pics!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After a few months of umming and ahhhing, I went up to Chester on Thursday, stayed over night, and picked up my new car yesterday morning. I know it's not a GTi, but I managed to haggle a deal on a perfect R32 (which in all honesty is what I REALLY wanted) that was *TOO* good to turn down. In a nutshell I had to do what was financially best for me, and this R32 is perfect (I hope!).

The car is a '06, Manual(of course!), Deep Blue Pearl, Full Leather, Winter Pack, Convenience Pack (not a toilet!), and 6CD.

A 5 hour drive home last night and I really got to grips with it and it revealed its self to what a superb car it is. The engine is a peach and it is effortless to drive, pulling in every gear. And that noise, wow, it's gorgeous!!!! *)

I know the styling is not exactly perfect in places, but having now got one and examined it in the flesh close up, there are curves and styling bits that pictures simply do not show. It's quit a big beast, but very elegant, and a real head turner too in the colour that seems to change depending on the light! (i'm going to try and do some nighttime photos, because the blue really goes deep at night under artificial light!)

It got covered in motorway salt yesterday, so I gave her a quick clean this morning (but I packed it in â€˜cos it was so cold!). The sun is very low at the mo, meaning I can't seem to get very good pics. Here's an attempt anyway (before I dysoned and cleaned inside!).


























































Cheers
Kevin

p.s. I want to say a HUGE thanks to Jac-In-A-Box and also Hev for going to view a GTi for me in St Andrews when I couldn't get up there. Without hesitation they went to see it and check around it for me. that's what this forum is all about. Huge thanks guys, and if I hadn't got the deal on this R32, I would have gone for it.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice car Kevin
welcome to the dark side of the V6's :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice car Kev...........at last :wink: I'm sure you will have lots of fun in it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

How many weeks are you keeping this one? :wink:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> After a few months of umming and ahhhing, I went up to Chester on Thursday, stayed over night, and picked up my new car yesterday morning. I know it's not a GTi, but I managed to haggle a deal on a perfect R32 (which in all honesty is what I REALLY wanted) that was *TOO* good to turn down. In a nutshell I had to do what was financially best for me, and this R32 is perfect (I hope!).
> 
> The car is a '06, Manual(of course!), Deep Blue Pearl, Full Leather, Winter Pack, Convenience Pack (not a toilet!), and 6CD.
> 
> ...


cough....nudge....wink :wink:

Looking good Kevin 8)

Gareth.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice Kev. as you said the pics do not do it justice, i have seen one (deep blue) in the flesh in the sun and they look stunning, as does the steel grey funnily enough 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats Kev, looks great

Chester heh? hmmm....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't care what some people say about the latest R32 - I think they are stunning. Nice and subtle with some sweet curves, nicely showed off by that blue Kev.

Enjoy it mate  8)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Congrats Kev, looks great
> 
> Chester heh? hmmm....


Can't recall a entry visa application in the name of Powell unless he applied via you [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Your house is very round. And not many windows either.

Good choice of motor.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Your house is very round. And not many windows either.
> 
> Good choice of motor.


Thats not his house thats where he rides his motorbike on the walls.

Nice car, good job on getting the 4wd one and not the FWD Gti, now the roads are greasy im REALLY hating the wifes Civic Type S, thats a goner come spring make no mistake! Wonder if she would like an R32, hmm, especially as Kev will be selling his by March judging by his track record :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've always live the R32 but it's not what I thought you'd go for Kev.

I thought you was firmly into RWD now but yet your back with Haldex and a heavy engine up front.

What's the plan for this one?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent choice....the right colour for the R32 as well...the Deep Blue is fantastic in the daylight 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice. i wouldn't mind a ride :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the great feedback guys! The pictures really don't do the car justice, so it's good to hear it. 8)



scoTTy said:


> I've always live the R32 but it's not what I thought you'd go for Kev.
> 
> I thought you was firmly into RWD now but yet your back with Haldex and a heavy engine up front.
> 
> What's the plan for this one?


No plans to be honest paul, maybe a remap later down the line or a Miltek, but for now she does for me perfectly. It's interesting what you say about the heavy block - I remember driving the V6 TT when it came out and thought it was VERY nose heavy, but after passengering in Robs old MK IV R32 I didn't find that to be the case. Therfore I was hopefully the MK V R32 would be ok, and i've not been left dissappointed, it feels planted, balanced, and when I throw it roundabouts the Haldex copes admirably.

I know it's a bit lazy, but i'm looking forward to a winter where I haven't got to tippy toe about, nor running scared that I could lose the back end at any time, especially as i'm going to be taking my Mountain Bike on some country roads etc.

It was a 5 hour drive back from 'oop north', and I hit sleet, freezing fog, rain, and the R32 sailed through effortlessly, it was wonderful and really re-assuring.

Even though I say so myself it has got such a air of quality about it. I have just been out for a little drive (just for the sake of it), and sat in the soft leather, heated seats on, climate working well, xenons guiding me around, it feel so solid and refined, yet still being luxurious. I'm really chuffed with my purchase! 

BTW, I tried to take a pic with my phone in the garage under my flat, but it came out a bit blurry, however it gives a better idea of the DPB under flourescent light.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Funny how all long car decisions end up in a Golf. Timeless classic. Still pine for my Mk4 GT TDI, one day I am sure I'll have one again.

For now I'll wait for 1/3/07 and my Mk2.

Nice car!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car, nice spec, nice colour. I have seen a couple in that colour - i only commented to Amanda on one on the M5 this am on our way to devon - and they do look really good on the road. 

Better with the black interior.

Was is significantly more than the similar spec GTI on the road?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice car Kev 

Now, do you want VAGTech's phone number - the turbo conversion really is sweet ;-)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've always live the R32 but it's not what I thought you'd go for Kev.
> 
> I thought you was firmly into RWD now but yet your back with Haldex and a heavy engine up front.
> 
> What's the plan for this one?


Presumably the weight of the engine is offest by the acres of plastic up front.

A good engine but the styling is borderline max power IMHO.

Enjoy your new car.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Glad you got something in the end Kevin  - looks fantastic!!!

AND I managed to keep my mouth shut too :wink:

Enjoy.
Hev x


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Very nice Kev!

I don`t mind admitting that I`m jealous.

For some reason I thought you`d go for the GTI. Was this the car with the deal you were talking about on uk-mkivs?


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Nice car Kev - this was our second choice colour after Tornado Red. Looks lovely.

Now how long will it last?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks good Kev & the colour is lush. 8)

Is the engine in the MKV any different to the MKIV??

The only R32 i've driven was AMD's that they loaned me for a couple of days when they were fitting the Sportec upgrades to my RS6. The Engine note was one of the nicest V6 sounds i've ever heard, however i guess their's would have been fitted with a Milltek. It was a great car to drive but seemed to be lacking in power, however it had been ragged by evertone who drove it :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice car, nice spec, nice colour. I have seen a couple in that colour - i only commented to Amanda on one on the M5 this am on our way to devon - and they do look really good on the road.
> 
> Better with the black interior.
> 
> Was is significantly more than the similar spec GTI on the road?


Gary, you would be surpised how many are out there specced without the anthracite leather! Granted it is nearly a Â£2k option, but when you are spending Â£24.5k on a base car, you would think leather would be right up there. A lot of the 'cheaper' R32's on dealer forecourts are poverty spec without the leather, but they still won't shift on price.



jdn said:


> Presumably the weight of the engine is offest by the acres of plastic up front.
> 
> A good engine but the styling is borderline max power IMHO.
> 
> Enjoy your new car.


Oooo NEARLY a nice comment from JDN. Thank you sweetheart, I love you too. :-* 

To be honest I agree with the styling in some places, but in it's defence if you see one in the flesh close up (i presume you haven't?), you will see it's not actaully that bad and there are bits that are simply not shown in photo. As for the plastic... hmmm show me a Hot Hatch that hasn't.



clived said:


> Nice car Kev
> 
> Now, do you want VAGTech's phone number - the turbo conversion really is sweet ;-)


LOL, now would you belive me if I told you I hadn't loked at their site..... nope though you wouldn't! I did look, but it is WAAAAAY over my budget! However the Map, Miltek & Cam option at Â£1500 looks tempting! They are claiming it will take the car to 300hp. Hmmm maybe in 6 months time when I get bored.......



Wolfsburger said:


> Very nice Kev!
> 
> I don`t mind admitting that I`m jealous.
> 
> For some reason I thought you`d go for the GTI. Was this the car with the deal you were talking about on uk-mkivs?


Yes mate it is. 



W7 PMC said:


> Is the engine in the MKV any different to the MKIV??


Not sure TBH. I know the MKV has more BHP and the torque comes in lower, so I suspect the base engine is the same, but some of the internals and map might be different.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> To be honest I agree with the styling in some places, but in it's defence if you see one in the flesh close up (i presume you haven't?), you will see it's not actaully that bad and there are bits that are simply not shown in photo. As for the plastic... hmmm show me a Hot Hatch that hasn't.


You presume wrong. If they had only not chosen silver for the centre portion it would look a lot better. Side and rear are fine. I'd still have one though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I agree with the styling in some places, but in it's defence if you see one in the flesh close up (i presume you haven't?), you will see it's not actaully that bad and there are bits that are simply not shown in photo. As for the plastic... hmmm show me a Hot Hatch that hasn't.
> ...


Funnily enough thats the bit I quite like, it makes it stand out form the rest of the golfs on the road. Thank goodness though it is satin silver and not chrome like Audi put on theirs!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Thank goodness though it is satin silver and not chrome like Audi put on theirs!


  :roll:

Enjoy.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Very nice. Think they are a gorgeous motor. Nice one!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

just out of interest, what head unit does that one have?

RCD 300 or RCD 500?

I've opted for the 300 along with ipod prep on my GTI Edition 30 when it arrives...I keep swithering whether or not to add the soundpack and/or RCD 500 instead

If it's the 300, how do you find the sound quality with the 8 speakers ?

Ta 

Peter


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kev, drove past one today in the same colour

Look great, good choice


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Great choice. 8)

I have an almost identical R32 on order, unfortunately i am not due to get it till end of December. I too went for a 3 door manual in deep pearl blue with the optional leather recaro seats.

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev, 
Good choice of car: fast, well-sorted dynamics (I remember it doing so well in Autocar's road test against the 130i), nice interior, practical, solid residuals. Whilst it's unlikely we'll see you on a UK trackday(?), it does have the perfect ingredients as a fast daily runner which will not embarass itself on a summer trip to the 'ring :wink:

Now...onto the only 2 points of question about this car: Since I've known you, you've had a penchant for making your car look different. Have you got any plans for fiddling the front grille or the wheels? Perhaps a gun metal smoke treatment?

Please don't take this as a criticism of your new car; it's not. In fact, it's great to be talking about the only 2 debatable "could do better" characteristics of a *fast* VW hatch as being styling characteristics on the outside as opposed to being fundamental chassis/handling deficiencies. I just think the grille and wheels have been overlooked, given how well set-off and proportioned the MkIV R32 was (?)

Also, what tyres are std on the R32? A mate of mine has just bough a MkV GTi and has Continental SportContact 2's fitted as std (like on ym Skoda in fact) but the ones you have look like another brand. Are they Michelin?

All in all a smashing choice of car, wish I was able to make that kind of car choice again.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> All in all a smashing choice of car, wish I was able to make that kind of car choice again.


I know what you mean, last car choice I had was between 3 different diesel estates!

I actually think the R32 grille looks good with the deep blue pearl paint. There`s a black one locally and that looks a bit too obvious and I saw a silver car which just looked odd. Steel grey suits it well too.

Personally I`m not a fan of the standard R32 wheels, I always go for a clean 5 spoke design where possible but apart from that Kev`s car looks stunning. I must have had a good look at the photos about 4 times today already!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice car fella 

FWIW, a better choice than the Scottish offering :wink:

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phope said:


> just out of interest, what head unit does that one have?
> 
> RCD 300 or RCD 500?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

The headunit is the RCD300 (with 8 speakers), and to be honest is more than adequate for me. Lots of bass and range - it plays all the tracks of "Forever Faithless" with ease. To be fair though I am listening to the exhaust note 99% of the time! One thing I am going to investigate into though is the iPod connection. 

I guess it depends how long you'll be staying in the car and what car you wil be coming from. I am coming from a VX220, previously a TVR and before that a S2000, which all have SHITE stereo systems, so anything would be an improvment for me.





Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Kev,
> Good choice of car: fast, well-sorted dynamics (I remember it doing so well in Autocar's road test against the 130i), nice interior, practical, solid residuals. Whilst it's unlikely we'll see you on a UK trackday(?), it does have the perfect ingredients as a fast daily runner which will not embarass itself on a summer trip to the 'ring :wink:
> 
> Now...onto the only 2 points of question about this car: Since I've known you, you've had a penchant for making your car look different. Have you got any plans for fiddling the front grille or the wheels? Perhaps a gun metal smoke treatment?
> ...


No plans for this one mate. It does everything I need(require) very well as an all rounder - Luxury, speed, comfort, noise, practicality and looks, so for now it will stay bogo standard.

The only thing I may change (if I had the money) would be chucking on a set of BBS CH's(like Leg's), but I can't afford it at the mo' and funnily enough the two things people have commented on liking most is the colour and the wheels!

As for tyres, it's running Pilot Sports which have been really impressive so far, especially this morning in the freezing cold.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> The headunit is the RCD300 (with 8 speakers), and to be honest is more than adequate for me. Lots of bass and range - it plays all the tracks of "Forever Faithless" with ease. To be fair though I am listening to the exhaust note 99% of the time! One thing I am going to investigate into though is the iPod connection.
> 
> I guess it depends how long you'll be staying in the car and what car you wil be coming from. I am coming from a VX220, previously a TVR and before that a S2000, which all have SHITE stereo systems, so anything would be an improvment for me.


Excellent - all useful info...I'll wait till I buy it, then see if it would benefit from upgraded speakers...I'm not wanting anything ridiculous...just a nice clean sound without blatant distortion 

The speakers will always be the weak link in any OEM setup anyway...from what I see, the head unit is plenty good enough for what I need


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I saw one today in the same colour. Looked really good in the flesh.

p.s. Sorry for the typo in my last post in the thread.

Live was meant to say like! :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

can you name the place in chester where you got such a good deal?? the local VW place is not known for them?!? (well not by anyone I've met, anyway)

H

P.S. nice car (not sure if anyones said that yet) but T350 to vx220 to Golf.... have you decided build quality is better than thrills?? I know where I'd put my money (although haven't managed it yet!)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice one Kev.

I've had the Milltek fitted on my R32 (IV) and it's worth every penny. With the Milltek now run in the engine note is now truly awesome - with satisfying chatter on over run.

The OEM exhaust narrowed over the rear axle and made motorway driving unbearable with the drone.

I think the engines are more or less identical, mine had a remap (6264) by VW to iron out the initial flat spot - it's now gone the other way and has a feather throttle which can make it difficult to pull away smoothly sometimes. Can't complain as the rolling road figures after the remap where showing 265bhp and that was before the Milltek was fitted 

Get the Milltek on there, you won't regret it.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kmpowell, did you ever do a write up of ownership on this one?

would you buy another?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK that fooled me completely :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> OK that fooled me completely :roll:


sorry i just dug up an old thread, doing some research ;-)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> kmpowell, did you ever do a write up of ownership on this one?
> 
> would you buy another?


I didn't mate no - what would you like to know?

With prices currently getting battered to the point where you can pick up a MKV for a smidgen over £10k, I wouldn't hesitate twice in recommending somebody get one! It's a hugely all-round capable car, that does err on the side of clinical, but gives huge amounts of fun in return. Just make sure you can live with the fuel consumption that easily sees single figures round town if you rag it, and the potential road tax increases.

Any questions, shout out and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks

potentially interested.

i'll need to see how much the potential tax falls into, compared to the likes of current motor.

but potentially looking for something with a bit more space and this seems to have the fun factor with it, at the expense of fuel and tax. although i could get the other half something more economical i.e. a diesel and i can use that more, as she doesn't do as many miles.

think the gti would fit the bill, but i feel the less power and less traction doesn't appeal as much.

just thinking of other potential future motors in the meantime.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> think the gti would fit the bill, but i feel the less power and less traction doesn't appeal as much.


Powerwise, I don't think the GTi would really be that much of an issue to you if it's just a 'fun' car. If you get an 06> car they have a tweaked engine in them that makes them feel very quick due to the FSi power deliver being very linear. I'm not saying it's in the same league as the R, it's just a different power delivery range. The GTi doesn't have much up top, where the R pulls like a train in every gear, right from the bottom all the way to the red line. Traction would be an issue though if you are used to quattro - I specced LSD on my Mini and I still don't have near enough the same level of traction confidence that I had with the R32. With the R you could sit at lights, ESP off, build the revs & sidestep the clutch and it would launch you into the horizon without any issue, however FWD will suffer.

Horses for courses really, but the R is discreet, sounds beautiful, and has bags of space. An all round class leader in my book if you can live with the running costs.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just thinking about it more and my driving style, don't really boot it much, and if it's around twisties it's not going to be at high speed where you say the gti lacks a bit of oommpp and from what i have read too, so should be fine etc.

had a celica vvtli before and remember traction can be an issue at times, and balancing of throttle and corners etc. it's something i don't think about or factor for in the TT, i guess taking the quattro setup for granted. where in what conditions, but press the loud pedal off corners etc lol which i guess simialr for the R.

i hear people love the DSG in all forums, including this one, which is something on my mind too (but then i know some really don't like, but i like the sound of it, especially reading about it on MKI forum)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I simply loved my R32 - it's one of the easiest cars I've driven on the limits and the sound (esp. with a Milltek) is utterly addictive. I'd have one again in a heartbeat as I have a day to day oil burner to keep the running costs low but I'll probably replace the Boxster S eventually with a 330D touring with a nipper set to join us any day now.

I've owned a few GTi's in the past and although the Golf V GTi is such a complete package I prefer the noise and traction of the R32 and the transition from the TT Quattro was simple.

I 'perfected' ( :roll: ) heel n toe changes as my R was a manual and a friend still has the DSG version. I often thought the engine lent itself well to a self shifter - allowing you to stick it in D and relax. The manual forces you to drop the cogs unnecessarily just so you can hear the engine noise, but you somehow feel more in control with the manual.

Take both manual vs DSG for a test drive as now is the time to pick up a bargain R32 because of the engine size.


----------

